# My new does



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Robin and Roses


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

AWW! They are really cute.  I like Robin a lot, but they are both very nice! Congrats!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Pretty, congratulations!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If the red one doesn't work out you can send her my way


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I think she'll work out just fine  her sire a a beautiful huge dappled buck so hopefully I'll get some awesome kids out of her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads Boers said:


> AWW! They are really cute.  I like Robin a lot, but they are both very nice! Congrats!


Me likes Roses better


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i like the brown one!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

^ Roses is the red one. Robin is the traditional. I like Robin's width and really pretty head.  Roses is beautiful too though of course.  Just not as wide.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments!

My buck busted down one of the wood panels and 3 of my does got bred today including Robin. Now I have to lute them. 

My little doeling seems to have lost her voice, all that comes out is air and a squeak. Is this normal?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like roses because I really am a sucker for red goats.....can't explaine they just catch my eye. 
Ahhh yes arnt bucks wonderful.......NOT!!! I had a very annoying bottle baby that seriously would never shut up and she lost her voice. Yours is fine and will come back......I wish mine never did lol.


----------

